# Yawing



## kalena25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Is it normal for chi's or dogs in general to yawn all the time? Bailey seems to be yawing very frequently and he gets ENOUGH sleep for the both of us! :roll: But hes always yawning.. Then when i call him over to me he is always stretching? Could this be signs that he is nervous?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

nawh hes just yawning and stretching...i wount worry about it too much.
they stretch alot, dodger does it every time he gets up...sometime he stretches so far out that his front legs are stright forawrd his back legs are straight out and his bellys on the ground lol.


----------



## sweetestlove (Mar 10, 2006)

sometimes yawning can be a sign of nervousness/anxiety...just a thought.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

kalena25 said:


> hes always yawning.Could this be signs that he is nervous?


Probably. Yawning is a calming signal dogs give off when they are trying to calm another dog (or human). Next time try yawning yourself and not looking straight at him and see if his behavior changes.

Here's a link to make it more clear what I am talking about:
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/calmingsignals.html


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

That's very interesting. Thanks for posting that Bijou


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

kujo has been yawning alot also. i will try that yawning trick and see what he does


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

foxywench said:


> nawh hes just yawning and stretching...i wount worry about it too much.
> they stretch alot, dodger does it every time he gets up...sometime he stretches so far out that his front legs are stright forawrd his back legs are straight out and his bellys on the ground lol.


...lol Tilly does that, it looks so funny :lol:


----------



## Vero22 (Apr 16, 2006)

Bijou said:


> kalena25 said:
> 
> 
> > hes always yawning.Could this be signs that he is nervous?
> ...


My baby just trys to lick the inside of my mouth!!! :lol:


----------

